# Advice on cutting ??



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

Lee said he thinks i should cut and lose some of my excess fat, I get abit confused because i only weigh 75kg which i think its not much. But i do agree with Lee and i do want to do a cut and lose some bodyfat. You could say i have been bulking for nearly 3 years, main reason why im not put on alot of weight is because i really dont eat 6 meals a day plus i eat clean, This is what it normally looks like.

7am-oats ( no protein shake cause im straight in the toilet) lean-r

9am-fruit, water

11.30am-tuna, cheese, salad and mayo all mixed together, water

2pm- extreme shake

3.50pm- extreme liquid fury

4pm-gym till 5-5.30

6pm-extreme build n recover with extreme whey, k-evo

8pm- 2 peices of chicken fillets with wholegrain rice

10pm- extreme whey.

sometimes at the 11.30am meal it might be tuna with pasta, or chicken and pasta

This is generally it everday...I also eat alot of KP salted nuts during the day.

Now you can see why its taken me ages to gain weight, but i have never been a big eater,

How much cardio will this involve, i was going to do 1 HOUR EACH REST DAY AND 20 MINS POST WORKOUT

SO I WILL BE DOING 3 HRS CARDIO..

sorry to bore everyone with all this info.. look foward to reading the replies.:nod:


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

weight is just a number... in my avatar i was 67kg... looking at your pics you have a good shape with some good muscle groups but you have a layer of fat covering them.. losing this layer of fat will bring out the muscle shape much more and make you look bigger with your top off.. youd also see much more of the muscle you have worked so hard to build.

looking at your diet i think you could actually lose the fat and stay at the same weight and make some really good improvements within about 4-8 weeks!

ill leave the diet advice to everyone else for now!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

good luck mate iv dropped a stone and a half over about 3 months with 3-4 x 30mins cardio sessions a week plus the odd bit fasted cardio at the weekends if im not busy and of course a change in diet. I do have an active job and walk abit for work which prob helps a bit too i guess.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing the muscles i have trained hard to get. Roll on 2 months.:becky::becky:

My job is very active also. I generally dont stop walking from 8-4 mon- fri.


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

I too am still on my permanent cut. We can both encourage each other!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

7am-oats ( no protein shake cause im straight in the toilet) lean-r

TRYTO ADD SOME EGG WHITES HERE

9am-fruit, water

11.30am-tuna, cheese, salad and mayo all mixed together, water

CUT THE CHEESE AND MAYO ADD SOME OLIVE OIL HERE

2pm- extreme shake

3.50pm- extreme liquid fury

4pm-gym till 5-5.30

6pm-extreme build n recover with extreme whey, k-evo

8pm- 2 peices of chicken fillets with wholegrain rice

10pm- extreme whey.

sometimes at the 11.30am meal it might be tuna with pasta, or chicken and pasta

CUT THE PASTA AT NIGHT

This is generally it everday...I also eat alot of KP salted nuts during the day

CUT THE KP NUTS.

Now you can see why its taken me ages to gain weight, but i have never been a big eater,

How much cardio will this involve, i was going to do 1 HOUR EACH REST DAY AND 20 MINS POST WORKOUT

SO I WILL BE DOING 3 HRS CARDIO..

sorry to bore everyone with all this info.. look foward to reading the replies.:nod:

I THINK WITH THE CARDIO YOUR BODY FAT SHOULD START TO DROP WITH JUST A FEW ADJUSTMENTS

FB


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

LeeB said:


> weight is just a number... in my avatar i was 67kg... !


Jeeeeeez!!!!

Thats less than I'm Incline DB Benching! :jaw:

Never realized you got down that far mate!! Hats off to ya!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

FAT BOY said:


> sometimes at the 11.30am meal it might be tuna with pasta, or chicken and pasta
> 
> CUT THE PASTA AT NIGHT
> 
> FB


i dont eat pasta at night. look carefully FATBOY its says 11.30am.lol:brick:


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Neil R said:


> Jeeeeeez!!!!
> 
> Thats less than I'm Incline DB Benching! :jaw:
> 
> Never realized you got down that far mate!! Hats off to ya!


well i was a "little" flat and getting a pump was kinda impossible on the day lol wont be down that far again!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Hammers said:


> i dont eat pasta at night. look carefully FATBOY its says 11.30am.lol:brick:


lol my bad m8


----------



## Matty-Boi (Jul 13, 2008)

Just eat healthymore greens / protein the better still eat little carbs tho dont wanna lose the muscle while tighting up ive bought this supplement called super pump 250 hope to make me get more pumped weird thing is im ripping up like crazy on it aint rearched it yet to see if its my diet or the supplment lmao

hammers iadded you on msn try to accept when your on next mate


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

kool,,all done m8


----------

